# New Pics of my new Clydesdale



## BackInTheSaddleAgain (Apr 20, 2009)

I found her on this forum and I'm in LOVE! She's 2 years old, coming along great in training. Her name is "Tenacity".


----------



## Jillyann (Mar 31, 2009)

She is so beautiful! I love all of the pictures! Did you take them?


----------



## RoCru (Jul 19, 2009)

GREAT pics! She's so pretty! I just love her!


----------



## Heybird (Jan 7, 2009)

She is adorable! So glad you both are doing well!! GREAT pictures!!


----------



## PiggyPablo (Jan 17, 2009)

She could be a model! No I'm serious! LOL Beautiful feather child! =]


----------



## Honeysuga (Sep 1, 2009)

now those are some LONG legs, very nice she is a purrty girl alright...


----------



## IheartPheobe (Feb 15, 2009)

She is GORGEOUS! 
I want her! : D


----------



## smrobs (Jul 30, 2008)

OMG she is just stunning. Good job, she is putting weight on like a champ and her pattern stands out so much better now that she is slicked off. My goodness, I want her too. She is gorgeous!!! I said it before and I will say it again, I am so glad that she found a home with someone who is able to care for her and that we will be able to watch her grow up and begin training.


----------



## CheyAut (Nov 26, 2008)

She's beautiful!


----------



## savvylover112 (Jul 17, 2009)

She is lovely


----------



## FGRanch (Feb 9, 2008)

I just love her! I think that her and my Clyde/QH would get along great, you should send her this way!


----------



## PalominoStarsky (Dec 18, 2008)

What a pretty girl!


----------



## Reidboy (Sep 4, 2009)

She is adorable i wish i had a clydesdale that pretty! She could win any show you enter she is so beautiful!!!!!!!!


----------



## Cat (Jul 26, 2008)

Absolutely stunning!


----------



## BackInTheSaddleAgain (Apr 20, 2009)

Thank you!


----------

